# Summer Fionda Giveaway



## Bob Fionda

Hello everybody,

I've been off line for a while, mostly due to the work and the family, but slingshots pulled me back like a rubber band and here I am.

I would like to offer one of my naturals and start now a giveaway that will end on the 1st of august at 10:00 p.m GMT (Greenwitch Mean Time).

The catapult that you may win is the MONK, made by hand from an alder root, finished with sand-paper up to 2500 and some hands of camellia oil. It comes with a set of a single gold theraband.

The winning number will be drawn by a generator of random numbers.

Just say "I'M IN" and write the progressive number of your entry (if you don't I will count it for you) - only one entry for member.

Good luck everybody!

Cheers

Bob.


----------



## oldmiser

I am in...#25


----------



## Bob Fionda

you're welcome mate but your number is 1

the next will be 2 and so on

thanks!


----------



## parnell

Very generous! I am definitely in with #2. Thanks Mr Fionda.


----------



## Arber

I am in. Thanks for the chance! #3


----------



## ryguy27

I Am In!

4


----------



## Marnix

Im in. Thanks!

5


----------



## Ludibes

I'm in as well #6


----------



## treefork

I'm in. # 57


----------



## Charles

That is such a beautiful piece, and it is very generous of you to offer it up as a prize. I have more slingshots than I can shoot now, so regretfully, I will yield my place to someone else. But I do want to commend you for your generosity and also to welcome you back.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## James Jones

''I'M IN #7


----------



## GrayWolf

Bob, welcome back!

Thank you for a generous giveaway of a beautiful fork.

If you please...i'm in...#8.

Thanks again,

Todd


----------



## erniepc1

I'm in #9


----------



## Metropolicity

OH yah. you bet I am in.

#10


----------



## Dead Bunny

Im in. Woohoo!
#11

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## flipgun

A chance to have one of your pieces in my collection?

I'm IN! #12


----------



## shew97

I'm in #13


----------



## JuanWayne

I'm in #14


----------



## Neo Catapults

I am also in #15


----------



## BCLuxor

I'm in #16


----------



## PorkChopSling

I'm in! #17


----------



## oldmiser

Bob Fionda said:


> you're welcome mate but your number is 1
> 
> the next will be 2 and so on
> 
> thanks!


Ok my friend..I guess I misunderstood the number arrangement....For some one like my self being 70..maybe a example

would have been nice ....Thank you for the Give away my friend...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I'm in!!! 18 Thanks Bob


----------



## kobe23

I'M IN

#19

Very generous Bob


----------



## erlkonig

NI M'I

02#


----------



## Bob Fionda

Thank you Charlie.


----------



## Bob Fionda

it's ok mate, you're welcome.


----------



## Bob Fionda

you should be 20


----------



## hashbrown

Thanks Bob! I'm in #21


----------



## leon13

I am in 22
Thanks


----------



## e~shot

I'm in. 23


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I am in #24

BTW treefork you have to enter again you messed up the numbers and people jumped over you.

EDIT: also , thanks a lot for the chance Bob, and Good Luck to all entrants!


----------



## Viper010

So... I guess that'd make Treefork #25...

I will have #26 please, thank you so much for the chance, I'm in!


----------



## toolmantf99

I'm in with #27 (no one can stay away from slingshots for long ! ) Good to see you back!!


----------



## Y+shooter

You couldn't keep me out. I'm in! #28


----------



## Lacumo

I'm in --- #29 I think (?)...


----------



## rockslinger

I'm in 30


----------



## AnTrAxX

Thank you very much for the Chance Bob! Very kind.

I´d like to be in with Number 31 Please


----------



## TLG_Catapults

I'm in 32


----------



## SkullsFB

I'm in please #33. Beautiful work


----------



## mr. green

I'm in ,.............. #23.

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## mr. green

Correction, I should be #34.


----------



## carboncopy

I'm in #35

thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## Stretch

Welcome Back Bob! I'm in #36


----------



## Aries666

I'm in good sir
#37


----------



## ChapmanHands

I'm in, number 38, thank you for the chance!


----------



## HP Slingshots

IM IN,  great giveaway, Number 39


----------



## Bob Fionda

Ok mates, let's sum up right now:

1. Oldmiser

2. Parnell

3. Arber

4. Ryguy27

5. Marnix

6. Ludibes

7. James Jones

8. Graywolf

9. Erniepc1

10. Metropolicity

11. Deadbunny

12. Flipgun

13. Shew97

14. Juan Wayne

15. Neo Catapults

16. BC Luxor

17. PorkChopSling

18. SS sLinGeR

19. Kobe23

20. Erlkonig

21. Hashbrown

22. Leon13

23. E-Shot

24. John Krakatoa

25. Treefork

26. Viper 010

27. Toolmantf99

28. Y+shooter

29. Lacumo

30. Rockslionger

31. AnTrAxX

32. Dankungmaster

33. SkullsFB

34. Mr.Green

35. Carboncopy

36. Stretch

37. Aries666

38. Chapman Hands

39. Epic Aussie 888


----------



## SmilingFury

I am in too!! #40

Thanks for the chance Bob. Welcome back!!

Be well,
SF


----------



## RyanL

Bob Fionda said:


> Ok mates, let's sum up right now:
> 
> 1. Oldmiser
> 
> 2. Parnell
> 
> 3. Arber
> 
> 4. Ryguy27
> 
> 5. Marnix
> 
> 6. Ludibes
> 
> 7. James Jones
> 
> 8. Graywolf
> 
> 9. Erniepc1
> 
> 10. Metropolicity
> 
> 11. Deadbunny
> 
> 12. Flipgun
> 
> 13. Shew97
> 
> 14. Juan Wayne
> 
> 15. Neo Catapults
> 
> 16. BC Luxor
> 
> 17. PorkChopSling
> 
> 18. SS sLinGeR
> 
> 19. Kobe23
> 
> 20. Erlkonig
> 
> 21. Hashbrown
> 
> 22. Leon13
> 
> 23. E-Shot
> 
> 24. John Krakatoa
> 
> 25. Treefork
> 
> 26. Viper 010
> 
> 27. Toolmantf99
> 
> 28. Y+shooter
> 
> 29. Lacumo
> 
> 30. Rockslionger
> 
> 31. AnTrAxX
> 
> 32. Dankungmaster
> 
> 33. SkullsFB
> 
> 34. Mr.Green
> 
> 35. Carboncopy
> 
> 36. Stretch
> 
> 37. Aries666
> 
> 38. Chapman Hands
> 
> 39. Epic Aussie 888
> 
> 40. Smilingfury
> 
> 41. RyanJL


I'm in #41


----------



## PrideProducts

I would love to be in (I'm in) 42


----------



## GHT

Thank you I'm in, 43.


----------



## Quercusuber

Of course I'M IN, my good friend!!! ...number 44

Welcome back for new natural wood exploits!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Ifab25

I'm in--#45

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Prince

I'm in! #46

Thanks!


----------



## TSM

I'm in #47! Welcome back, Bob.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Im in #48 Thanks!!! SSPT


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I'm in! number 49 I think. Thanks you so much for this give away! This is a beautiful fork you are so generous!


----------



## CanH8r

I'm in #50

Thanks!


----------



## wolf98

I'm in  51


----------



## Creakyboy

I'm in # 52 thanks for the opportunity to win such elegant work and of course welcome back


----------



## tradspirit

I'm in # 53 . Thanks for the chance at that beauty.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Im in 17


----------



## Sharpshooter II

54 i mean lol


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I'm in for sure! Great prize. #55


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

I'm in good old #56 cheers


----------



## squirrel squasher

im in #57


----------



## E.G.

I'm in # 58


----------



## Can-Opener

Glad to see you back Bob! I am in #59 who would not love to win that beauty made by a Master!!!  Thanks for the oppertunity


----------



## stej

I'm in with #60. Thank you for the opportunity. The slingshot looks amazing!


----------



## gaia

I'm in #61


----------



## rlmlam

Wow count me in #62


----------



## Themexicanshooter

I'm in #63


----------



## willscarlet

I'm in #64 Thanks, Will


----------



## Bob Fionda

Still few hours....

summing up:

1. Oldmiser

2. Parnell

3. Arber

4. Ryguy27

5. Marnis

6. Ludibes

7. James Jones

8. Graywolf

9. Erniepc1

10. Metropolicity

11. Deadbunny

12. Flipgun

13. Shew97

14. Juan Wayne

15. Neo Catapults

16. BC Luxor

17. PorkChopSling

18. SS sLinGeR

19. Kobe23

20. Erlkonig

21. Hashbrown

22. Leon 13

23. E-Shot

24. John Krakatoa

25. Treefork

26. Viper 010

27. Toolmantf99

28. Y+Shooter

29. Lacumo

30. Rockslinger

31. AnTrAxX

32. Dankungmaster

33. Skulls FB

34. Mr. Green

35. Carboncopy

36. Stretch

37. Aries666

38. Chapman Hands

39. Epic Aussie 888

40. Smiling Fury

41. Ryan JL

42. Pride Products

43. GHT

44. Quercusuber

45. Ifab25

46. Prince

47. TSM

48. SlingShooter PT

49. Sharpshooter JD

50. CanH8r

51. Wolf 98

52. Kreakyboy

53. Tradspirit

54. Sharpshooter II

55. You'llshootyereyeout

56. Oneproudmeximan

57. Squirrel Squasher

58. E.G.

59. Can-Opener

60. Stej

61. v.d.s

62. rlmlam

63, Themexicanshooter

64. willscarlet


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

oh boyyy oh boooy , :banana: :bouncy: I am exited


----------



## Aries666

Fingers crossed


----------



## HP Slingshots

LETS GO 

-Epic


----------



## Bob Fionda

49 minutes.....


----------



## Bob Fionda

10 minutes....

in London will be 10 pm, Italy will be midnight


----------



## Bob Fionda

I will get a random number from www.random.org and post a picture as evidence, few minutes after the end of the giveaway.

2 minutes left!


----------



## Bob Fionda

10:00 p.m GMT time. It's over!

Who will be the winner?


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Can't wait!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Ok mates, we've got the winner.

The number is: 2 2

and the name is: L E O N 13

Congratulations, I hope you will enjoy the "Monk" and please send me a pm with your address, thanks!

I'd like to thank all the members of this Forum as well.

Cheers!

Bob


----------



## parnell

Thank you Bob and congrats Leon!


----------



## PrideProducts

Well done Leon


----------



## SmilingFury

Great give away! Thanks Bob! 
Congrats Leon!!! Sweet prize


----------



## Creakyboy

Congratulations Leon, and thanks bob


----------



## oldmiser

Thank you for having the Giveaway Contest.....Congrats to Leon 13..Yup a good man won this prize..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun

Congrats Leon! If it couldn't be me, I am glad it was a generous fella like you. Thank you for the chance to win this Bob!


----------



## willscarlet

Congratulations to Leon, and thanks for the opportunity Bob.

Will


----------



## Lacumo

Thanks, Bob and congrats to Leon! It's too seldom that I see karma coming home to roost, but it's good to see it happen in the form of one of the most generous guys in SSF having a giveaway come his way.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Congrats! Thanks for having the give away it makes being on this forum exciting!


----------



## hashbrown

Congrats Leon! Thanks Bob!


----------



## erniepc1

Thanks for the chance. Congrats Leon!


----------



## leon13

WHAT ??? That's so cool ! Thanks Lady Luck for choosing me ! Thanks Thanks Thanks
This forum really roooooools jiha !!!!!
That's such a cool surprise thanks for this give away chance and sorry guys and girls this time it's me ????????????
Cheers


----------



## E.G.

Thanks for the chance, Bob!

Congrats Leon


----------



## Viper010

Bob thanks for the excitement, Leon congratulations dude! It couldn't have gone to a more deserving recipient! ????????


----------



## Quercusuber

The generosity of Leon13 is proverbial!!

This time, he was the lucky one!!  Congrats!!!

And welcome back, Bob!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda

Offering something that is made by your own thoughts, your hands and your time off, gladdens your heart. It's more beautiful if the person who receives is one of the most generous member of this Forum, as some of you said.

I liked to do this "Giveaway", it's Always nice to have a slingshot of mine around the world.

Thanks for participating,

cheers,

:wave:

Bob.


----------



## Y+shooter

Congrats Leon13, you deserve it! And thanks for the giveaway Bob.


----------



## rockslinger

Thanks Bob! congrats Fabian, enjoy that great piece!
RS


----------



## leon13

Thanks everybody 
can't wait to receive her ???????????? 
Cheers


----------



## Aries666

Way to go Leon! And thanks Fionda!


----------

